# Wheel refurb Suffolk



## Bmw320

Hi guys
Can any one recommend a good company to refurb a friends bmw wheels in Suffolk? Closer to bury st Edmunds the better

Wheels are badly curbed and has damage to the lacquer 

Found a few online but never dealt with them so don't know who would be the best 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

I know it's not particularly near bury at all but aerocoat in st olaves have great reviews and I know a lot of people who have been and loved their work.


----------



## DLGWRX02

+1 for Aerocoat. Had some great results from them in the past.


----------



## richardcarman

BA wheels in Norwich are brilliant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.D

Wheel referb place up behind bowling alley in eastgate street. they do most of Marshall fords wheels when they need doing. the bit of work i have seem looks pretty good


----------



## shane_ctr

Aerocoat used 3/4 times now always been spot on and price is great as well. I live in Ipswich and travel its worth it.


----------

